# NEW! IE 1.4T Jetta Cold Air Intake Kits!



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

The new IE Cold Air Intake Kit for your 1.4T Jetta is the perfect addition to give your engine added horsepower, torque, snappier throttle response, and an aggressive turbo sound. 


*LEADING FEATURES:*

• Cold Air Intake for 1.4L Jetta years 2011+

• Massive 5 inch diameter air filter

• High-flow velocity stack

• Delivers cold air to your turbocharger

• Cleans up any engine bay

• Perfect fitment by utilizing factory airbox mounts

• Black powder coated inlet pipe and heat shield

• Durable 3-ply silicone couplers


*OVERVIEW VIDEO*





*ON SALE NOW! -----> CLICK HERE*


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

How about posting the CFM and efficiency specs on the filter?


----------



## Victor Huge (Aug 21, 2009)

I'd like to see just an upgraded pipe that removes those little resonators. If you guys can do that, it would be awesome. I feel that the conical filters would not be necessary as the stock one does the job no?


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

Do you have an intake temp readings?

Stock intake temp is ~ 15-20 degrees F higher than ambient. In traffic it will heatsoak quite a bit but highway driving puts it back into a closer point.

With other cars I've tracked temps, they would still heat up to that but would resolve the heatsoak quicker, probably due to the metal piping.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Wouldn't it be better to have a 5 inch pipe all the way to the turbo then reduce it at the turbo inlet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justsomevdubbguy (Mar 26, 2017)

do you think a downpipe is down the road for this engine? seems like that is the only thing missing along with those Big Turbo upgrades


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

justsomevdubbguy said:


> do you think a downpipe is down the road for this engine? seems like that is the only thing missing along with those Big Turbo upgrades


Really hope they do one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Victor Huge said:


> I'd like to see just an upgraded pipe that removes those little resonators. If you guys can do that, it would be awesome. I feel that the conical filters would not be necessary as the stock one does the job no?


Actually, a lot of the power gain comes from the velocity stack design more so than anything else which does require the filter upgrade. 



Nadir Point said:


> How about posting the CFM and efficiency specs on the filter?


Thats actually a hard one to properly advertise on this engine, the filter/velocity stack design is much higher flow than the 1.4T engine can actually utilize with the factory turbo. THis is the same filter and similar velocity stack design we have used on turbo kits and race engines making anywhere from 450HP to well over 700HP. The CFM is MUCH higher than the 1.4T needs, but it really wakes it up.



ptrd said:


> Do you have an intake temp readings?
> 
> Stock intake temp is ~ 15-20 degrees F higher than ambient. In traffic it will heatsoak quite a bit but highway driving puts it back into a closer point.
> 
> With other cars I've tracked temps, they would still heat up to that but would resolve the heatsoak quicker, probably due to the metal piping.


The airflow is moving so much quicker through the new intake, it would be very similar if not better than the OE intake. However, if you find yourself battling heatsoak issues, an intercooler is your real hero on that front.



Poetic50 said:


> Wouldn't it be better to have a 5 inch pipe all the way to the turbo then reduce it at the turbo inlet?


Oh no, in fact that would likely be too large for the very small turbocharger and hurt flow with space. For example, 3" intake piping is more than adequate up to just over 500HP on turbo 4 cylinder applications. 



justsomevdubbguy said:


> do you think a downpipe is down the road for this engine? seems like that is the only thing missing along with those Big Turbo upgrades





Poetic50 said:


> Really hope they do one


Downpipe is very likely in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Actually, a lot of the power gain comes from the velocity stack design more so than anything else which does require the filter upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just what I needed to hear today this is just a great day thanks to these replies thanks Tyler. Btw downpipe is in my upgrade list rn so as soon as you start working on it let me know got couples people wanting to do it . At least 5 or more of them that be an awesome upgrade


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Poetic50 said:


> Just what I needed to hear today this is just a great day thanks to these replies thanks Tyler. Btw downpipe is in my upgrade list rn so as soon as you start working on it let me know got couples people wanting to do it . At least 5 or more of them that be an awesome upgrade
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 more person on that list!


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

+1 on that list as well!!!!! 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

+1 on that list!!!! 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Thats actually a hard one to properly advertise on this engine...


My question has nothing to do with the engine.


----------



## Trizzy_96 (Sep 15, 2017)

What intake gives me more of a turbo spool sound? Aem, or IE?


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

+1 on the list as well!!!


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

*2018 vw jetta wolfsburg edition?*

Will this cold air intake work on a 2018 vw jetta wolfsburg edition (5 speed manual)?


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

I have a AEM on my car. If you want a coke bottle opening noise and sometimes a little whine when switching gears (sometimes happens randomly. Its normal though nothing is broken lol) then I would say yes. But if you dont like a lot of spooling noises then I would say nah!


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Heres a picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> Heres a picture
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good man but I’m more looking into the IE one or Injen maybe not sure yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Heres a picture
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the same intake and I like the overall sound of it. One minor issue is that the intake (common with AEM) is not bolted down all that well and can move slightly out of place. Nothing major, just requires me to press it back down.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

MoDDeDLyFeVW said:


> I got the same intake and I like the overall sound of it. One minor issue is that the intake (common with AEM) is not bolted down all that well and can move slightly out of place. Nothing major, just requires me to press it back down.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


Yup! I noticed the same thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

ive had my i.e intake on now for about 8k miles, love the growl it makes!


----------



## ascslacker (Feb 3, 2019)

jamesxpro78 said:


> Will this cold air intake work on a 2018 vw jetta wolfsburg edition (5 speed manual)?


Yea man, I have it on my 2018 Wolfsburg. I love it.


----------



## BORA 18T (Mar 17, 2003)

Anyone know if this or any cold air intake will interfere with the hybrid model engine cover?


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

Besides AEM, since the 2019+ 1.4T plumbing is different, will IE make one for the MK7 Jettas?


----------



## BORA 18T (Mar 17, 2003)

Buyer beware, ordered mine 1 week ago, no shipping info still. Emailed IE days ago with no response. If your not in a hurry then go ahead and buy.


----------



## BORA 18T (Mar 17, 2003)

Followup: IE made things right and got me one shipped quickly. Intake got on backorder. Only gripe I have is I wish they communicated better about this delay. Overall happy with outcome. Install was simple, took 1 hour. Missing directions but figured it out quick.


----------

